
Bigfoot Discovery Unveiled In Palo Alto - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/15/bigfoot-discovery-unveiled-in-palo-alto/
======
ComputerGuru
Do they _really_ expect us to believe that they couldn't get AT LEAST a decent
photo of the damn thing?

I mean, a cell phone's camera has higher resolution than that 10-dollar-webcam
image capture... yet they expect us to believe they've had it for 2 months!

More importantly, what the fsck is this doing on TechCrunch?!

------
dmackdaddy
LOL, agreed on all your points! 2 Months in a cooler??? TC has a slow news day
and the Bigfoot crew decided Palo Alto was a good place to have a press
conference? My guess is www.Bigfoot.com is coming back from the web1.0 days!

